# Vaping on the BBC's "Trust Me, I'm A Doctor"



## kimbo (16/12/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (16/12/14)

kimbo said:


>



Am I the only one thinking 'pfft, what are those thin, wispy clouds they are blowing there?'


----------



## kimbo (16/12/14)

Derick said:


> Am I the only one thinking 'pfft, what are those thin, wispy clouds they are blowing there?'



Do you expect more from the pommies?


----------



## Derick (16/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Do you expect more from the pommies?


More like, I didn't expect more from cigalikes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/12/14)

If you and win at proving e-cigs are as bad as cigarettes then just throw in the danger of children using them. Nevermore that it's alot less harmful than kids going to directly cigarettes


----------



## ET (16/12/14)

great vid


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

Excellent finally an open unbiased view with a comparison in its studies. 

At this junction I would like to through in a quote... 

"Smoking is dead, vaping IS the future and the future is now"


----------

